# 2013 Toyota 4Runner



## don brinson

I just bought a 2013 Toyota 4Runner. Is there anything I need to look out for ,or need to do besides airing down to 18 psi before getting on the beach in Oct. Thanks


----------



## Garboman

don brinson said:


> I just bought a 2013 Toyota 4Runner. Is there anything I need to look out for ,or need to do besides airing down to 18 psi before getting on the beach in Oct. Thanks


Trade it in on an American Vehicle, unless the American Vehicle is made in Mexico and the 4Runner is made in USA, then if you buy American Beer and American Hotdogs you will qualify as All-American.....

Air down to 16 PSI and you will not get stuck in the sand unless you pop the bead loose then you are really stuck.


----------



## Papa-T

4Runner will do great. Even when I drove a smaller Chevrolet Colorado I would only air down to 20 psi. 18 or 20 and you'll be fine. Papa-t


----------



## Papa-T

Also remember if driving on OBX or Ocracoke along with a permit your suppose to have a shovel, jack, tow rope and a board for the jack.FYI


----------



## don brinson

Thank you Garbo for the insite on american made. My beer is home brewed, my other is home grown ," Michigan Medical use Card" . As for the truck, not sure where made, bought here.
Papa T, thank you for the info. Will put to good use.


----------



## bctom

Have had three one of if not the finest vehicles to drive on the beach, my new one I can lock both diffs set the terrain setting for sand, set the speed up to 5 miles an hour, and go all I do is steer, course it is a trail addition and designed for off road. I don't buy products from a bail out company period, that needs government loans to stay in business. Also have an old 79 beater hi lux with close to 750k on it refuses to die. I will stay with toyota.


----------



## John Smith_inFL

*Send back some PHOTOS of your adventure !!! (good or bad)*


----------



## don brinson

Thanks for the info, I will post pic's when I get out. Its now looking like early Nov.


----------



## Garboman

Kwaj-tom said:


> Have had three one of if not the finest vehicles to drive on the beach, my new one I can lock both diffs set the terrain setting for sand, set the speed up to 5 miles an hour, and go all I do is steer, course it is a trail addition and designed for off road. I don't buy products from a bail out company period, that needs government loans to stay in business. Also have an old 79 beater hi lux with close to 750k on it refuses to die. I will stay with toyota.
> View attachment 16462


That is a nice sentiment about US Government bailing out GM as a non starter for purchasing any of their products.

My sentiment is derived on behalf of the American Sailors, Marines, and Pilots who died in 1942-1945 liberating the Marshall Islands.

Bleep Bleep Toyota


----------



## bctom

My sentiments also as I spent 7 1/2 years USAF 20th SOS in SEA. I will not and refuse to buy products, that the companies producing them have to get the government to bail them, out of a financial crisis they created themselves, Junk, ignitions switches whats next. I had an S-10 they put 7 metric trannies in before I switched to toyota and never looked back, by the way dad and his brothers wereall mid waist Gunners on B-17's over Germany, wanna guess what they drive because they are dependable Toyota, the past is the past I appreciate what the greatest generation did to keep this country free, but I still will not buy GM...period end of story...


----------



## Garboman

Kwaj-tom said:


> My sentiments also as I spent 7 1/2 years USAF 20th SOS in SEA. I will not and refuse to buy products, that the companies producing them have to get the government to bail them, out of a financial crisis they created themselves, Junk, ignitions switches whats next. I had an S-10 they put 7 metric trannies in before I switched to toyota and never looked back, by the way dad and his brothers wereall mid waist Gunners on B-17's over Germany, wanna guess what they drive because they are dependable Toyota, the past is the past I appreciate what the greatest generation did to keep this country free, but I still will not buy GM...period end of story...


My Father was a P-51 Fighter pilot based on Iwo Jima who flew dozens of combat missions over the Bonin Islands and then escorted B-29 Bombers over all of Japan spring and summer 1945.

My Mother who is Hawaiian was 15 years old living in Honolulu when the Japanese attacked on December 7th 1941, she and her Family were terrified as the Japanese flights flew directly over their home on their way to Pearl Harbor.

I will never buy a Japanese vehicle. period end of story, Bleep Bleep Toyota


----------



## don brinson

Its a beautiful thing ,"OUR COUNTRY " we all can choose how we want to spend our money, how we vote, ect. All because of the people who fought to keep these rights for us.My Dad fought in vietnam, and Korea. He drove a Toyota his whole adult life. No right or wrong, just the right to choose.


----------



## Garboman

don brinson said:


> Its a beautiful thing ,"OUR COUNTRY " we all can choose how we want to spend our money, how we vote, ect. All because of the people who fought to keep these rights for us.My Dad fought in vietnam, and Korea. He drove a Toyota his whole adult life. No right or wrong, just the right to choose.


I felt it prudent to point out that I have nothing against the Japanese people as a whole or as individuals, being of Hawaiian descent which is a melting pot in the Pacific some of my cousins are of Japanese descent.

Toyota or Toyoda during WWII manufactured military trucks, GM made in WWII made Tanks, Aircraft engines and ammunition.

During the 2008 financial crisis a great many American companies were "Bailed" out including* All the major retail and investment banks*, After all Henry Paulson ex-CEO of Goldman Sachs was in charge of who got what.

If GM was allowed to become non-existent in 2008 then American Engineers may not have the opportunity to create better vehicles now and in the future than the S-10 which was a piece of .......If GM/Ford/Mopar are non-existent then who on a war time footing would have the ability to build what the US would require?

The wonderful folks at Toyota were forced to pay to the US 1.2Bil for concealing accelerator problems in their "best selling" vehicles, *all the automakers *have their bleep bleep problems they try and conceal so as not to impact their bottom line.

Everyone on this planet has been "Bailed Out" at some time (If you do not think so ask yourself who changed your diapers), I will continue to buy American unless there is no other alternative but to buy a foreign product, Americans in Lansing or Flint Michigan deserve to be able to work at a decent wage and be part of the American dream same as the rest of us....


----------



## don brinson

I live 12 miles outside of and work in Lansing Mi. So I know all about GM. Been here for 35 years. I like what Toyota has to offer so thats what I bought. I have nothing against GM. My wife drive's an Arcadia. She loves it. But I also own 4 toyota's and a mini cooper and a Chrysler mini van. I buy what I like. My kids all drive the three other Toyota's.All have over two hundred thousand miles them. My father in law is retIred from GM. He cringes every time I park a toyota in his drive way. Forgot to mention, I work for the Federal Government, it gets a bailout every time someone gets paid.


----------



## don brinson

Was out on the beach with my 4runner several times this past week. Did great. I think I'm taking back several pounds on beach bach with me to michigan. Was a good trip


----------



## ez2cdave

Kwaj-tom said:


> Have had three one of if not the finest vehicles to drive on the beach, my new one I can lock both diffs set the terrain setting for sand, set the speed up to 5 miles an hour, and go all I do is steer, course it is a trail addition and designed for off road.


Now, if only fishing were that easy . . . LOL !!!


----------



## John Smith_inFL

when my '96 Jeep XJ 4.0 finally goes toes up with no chance of recovery,
I have my eyes set on a 4-Runner 4x4 - - - just don't know what would be
some of the "better years" to consider ..... in all buggies, some years are better than others.
the budget will be somewhat low for another buggy.

The wife is starting to talk nonsense like actually _MOVING_ to the *OBX* !!!!! :fishing:


----------



## don brinson

Well just make sure the wife gets what she wants, no matter what the sacrifice,😜


----------



## ESRob

BarefootJohnny said:


> when my '96 Jeep XJ 4.0 finally goes toes up with no chance of recovery,
> I have my eyes set on a 4-Runner 4x4 - - - just don't know what would be
> some of the "better years" to consider ..... in all buggies, some years are better than others.
> the budget will be somewhat low for another buggy.
> 
> The wife is starting to talk nonsense like actually _MOVING_ to the *OBX* !!!!! :fishing:


I'm partial to the mid/late 90's. 
Still had a gear shifter for 4wd, rather than push button, which I personally like. Comfortable, capable vehicles that are well engineered and wood stove reliable.
My wife now drives a Sequoia, and I'm still knocking around in what was her '96 4Runner with over 305k on it's 6cyl. 
I got rid of my very tired and beat to hell '01 Tundra to keep the Runner.
And I got rid of a very used, but still reliable '97 Tacoma to get the Tundra. (I still see it around town)

Here's the Ol Runner on a camping trip to the beach last year. receiver rack full of firewood, and the back full of all my food, gear, labrador, etc...


As far as buying American, we did it to ourselves when planned obsolescence became a real thing.
I honestly believe that American auto makers rely on patriotism to compensate for low quality.
Look at Harley Davidson. Selling archaic engines in their bikes at a premium for years based solely on patriotism.


----------



## John Smith_inFL

This is the average of what I have been seeing on the Orlando, FL craigslist.
High mileage and high price for the 1990s era.







Being a Florida car all its life pretty much means it "may" be rust free compared
to a North Carolina beach buggy or Northern States salted roads daily driver.
I really prefer the automatic trans with separate handle for the 4x4 like my Jeep XJ

the search begins


----------



## phillyguy

ESRob, What kind of rod rack is that? Looks nice, thanks.


----------



## Garboman

ESRob said:


> I'm partial to the mid/late 90's.
> Still had a gear shifter for 4wd, rather than push button, which I personally like. Comfortable, capable vehicles that are well engineered and wood stove reliable.
> My wife now drives a Sequoia, and I'm still knocking around in what was her '96 4Runner with over 305k on it's 6cyl.
> I got rid of my very tired and beat to hell '01 Tundra to keep the Runner.
> And I got rid of a very used, but still reliable '97 Tacoma to get the Tundra. (I still see it around town)
> 
> Here's the Ol Runner on a camping trip to the beach last year. receiver rack full of firewood, and the back full of all my food, gear, labrador, etc...
> 
> 
> As far as buying American, we did it to ourselves when planned obsolescence became a real thing.
> I honestly believe that American auto makers rely on patriotism to compensate for low quality.
> Look at Harley Davidson. Selling archaic engines in their bikes at a premium for years based solely on patriotism.


Actually Harley Davidson is based on a sentimental not entirely Patriotic appeal to older fellas like myself who still appreciate things like 2016 6.2L engines in 4x4's and the albeit seldom used ability to leave Toyota products/owners wondering why they are having a hard time seeing a full size 4x4 with a GM logo disappearing down the highway after it left them in the dust at the stoplight.

I do not mind being called archaic as I just reached retirement age.









Picture is from Saltwater Sportsman in 2007....I am the fella wearing the orange Grundens I am not bowed up yet but a couple of minutes later I was......


----------



## George Gravier

The computer your typing your comment on prob made in china whats the point??


----------



## George Gravier

Garboman said:


> Trade it in on an American Vehicle, unless the American Vehicle is made in Mexico and the 4Runner is made in USA, then if you buy American Beer and American Hotdogs you will qualify as All-American.....
> 
> Air down to 16 PSI and you will not get stuck in the sand unless you pop the bead loose then you are really stuck.


 The computer your posting this reply was probably made in china whats your point?? Ha Ha. Im on my second Yota bad ass trucks!!


----------



## Garboman

geo said:


> The computer your posting this reply was probably made in china whats your point?? Ha Ha. Im on my second Yota bad ass trucks!!


It is a Dell. Not sure of where it was made.

Virtually every Father of my generation served in the US Military during World War II. People of your generation have no F.......g conception of 70 million Deaths experienced during WWII.

My Father was a Army Air Corp Fighter Pilot based on Iwo Jima and flew escort missions over ALL of Mainland Japan. He was put ashore on Iwo eight days after the initial Marine landing and was there on Iwo for one month while the USMC in combat suffered 6000 casualties dispatching 23,000 Japanese Soldiers. Iwo is not a large Island so the battlefield sounds and smells were experienced by all. Japanese dead were left where they fell until the Island was secured later in March 1945.

My Mother was 13 years old living in Honolulu when the Japanese Naval aircraft attacked Pearl Harbor.

My Uncle was a Colonel in the Army Artillery and commanded line units in WWII, Korea, Viet Nam.

My Best Friend's Father participated in the invasion of Guadalcanal as a line rifleman. He was dropped off on Guadalcanal and watched in vain as the US Navy left due to on oncoming superior Japanese Navy force. He was there until the last Japanese soldier was eliminated.

All this was done before you were born so you can talk S...t about Toyota.

Of course you are on your second one, you fell victim to the urban myth of Japanese superiority in all that is machinery.









The above photo was taken April 7, 1945 and is of the 47th Fighter Squadron on Iwo Jima, the pilots are preparing to take off on the very first long range escort mission of B-29 Bombers from Guam to Mainland Japan. 150 some P-51's left Iwo that morning on the 1500 mile round trip over the Pacific.

The 47th Fighter Squadron incurred a 100% casualty rate amongst its pilots for missions from Iwo, all of my Mother's and my Father's closest Pilot friends were KIA.

By War's end virtually every single Japanese fighter/bomber/military aircraft had been shot from the skies...by the Sunsetters of the 7th Fighter Command P-51's.....So much for superiority in machinery.

The only reason the Toyoda Truck plant in Aichi was not destroyed was it was a B list target and the B-29's had not gotten around to them when the Japanese surrendered. If not for a quirk of luck, perhaps Toyota may never have existed.

Every single other major Japanese city or town or military facility had been burnt to the ground by incendiaries of the B-29's with the exception of Kyoto, Nagasaki and Hiroshima which were off limits.

President Obama did the correct political thing by visiting Hiroshima and providing the message that the world should be without Nuclear weapons and show humbleness and politeness.

It was a different message in 1945, which was more along the lines of "If you attack us, We are going to Kill You"

The Pilot 1st Lt. Fred Thomas on P-51 #186 getting into his parachute harness.

Is my Father, he was 21 years old at the time.

That is the Point.


----------



## George Gravier

Not getting in a pissing match over some fishing website, I served 24 years in the military and provided that blanket of freedom you slept under everyday your welcome....geo


----------



## Garboman

*1st Lt. Fred Thomas Grover*

Edit timing expired.


----------



## Garboman

geo said:


> Not getting in a pissing match over some fishing website, I served 24 years in the military and provided that blanket of freedom you slept under everyday your welcome....geo


Thank you for your service.


----------



## hifu

Check out the equipment the 1st guy is hanging on to. Waiting for the biggum with a telephone pole


----------



## Garboman

hifu said:


> Check out the equipment the 1st guy is hanging on to. Waiting for the biggum with a telephone pole


That fella has been fishing for Drum around me since the mid-1980's on every pier during Drum Season. DD knows him better than I. He is quiet and keeps to himself.

He chooses to fish old school. That is how everyone fished Rodanthe and Avon back in the late 1980's.

The rod he is using is a Fenwick Big Surf Stick and a Black Abu 9000.

I have three identical rods/reels A Fenwick Big Surf Stick was *The Drum Rod *back in 1984 until 1994 when Lamiglas came out with All Graphite one piece rods.

It was before the internet, when you actually had to fish with people in order to learn how things are done. And you actually had to pay a verbal/mental and at times physical price when you walked out to the end of the Tee and got around the Plankers or when you walked out on the Point during a big bite...

The Fenwick Big Surf Stick has an E-Glass tip section and a Graphite butt section. Look up John Holden and you can find out more.

Every one on the OBX had to have the Surf Stick cause it out cast the one piece Lamiglas and Fenwick fiberglass rods of that time period. Even though the rod black profile is much thicker than todays graphite/boron rods, the rods had a soft tip and a stiff butt and at 11'6" in length you could get a lot of rod speed with them.

The Twins, DD, Redheaded Fella, Stanley, Jay "The Hopper" from Raleigh, Larry Haack, Tre, Johnny Ochs, Big Curt from Buxton, Dan from Red Drum, Bob Eakes, Mike White (Ryan White's Father RIP) and my Favorite Wacko, most every Drum pro from that era had a set of at least two Surf Sticks.

Arch was still using his until 2002 or so when he went to Purglas.

DD sold his off to get into the original 1509's from All Star that came along and bested the Surf Stick for distance and relegated the Fenwicks to gather dust. DD is not sentimental, he trades up on all his gear. 

I hung on to mine and bought another couple when they came available. If I am fishing with one, I only have to pretend a bit that I am still young and strong and in my thirties fishing the OBX every single day of the seasons.

Two of my Surf Sticks are hanging up in my best friend on the OBX's tackle room. Last time I was down in Rodanthe I was using my Surf Sticks to catch big biters off of Rodanthe Pier on cut mullet.

The original poster of this thread is the *Brother* of my best friend from Rodanthe which is why I originally talked bad about his Toyota, but the Toyota proponents had to extoll their virtues and I got riled up.

There was around 500 Citation Drum taken of Sandbridge Pier during a three week period when the photo was taken. I took time off from mortgage banking and I was able to get 20 in ten days of hard fishing. Pat had around 30, no one had more than Pat.


----------



## don brinson

out of the 100% input on this site , 96% is talk and 4% is good info. So I smile at the talk and take notes on the rest. Garbo you can talk bad about my Toyota , I will smile. When you and a few others on here start talking fishing I will take notes.


----------



## DaBig2na

Toyota has only been in in existence for about 70 years.. Their roots if I am not mistaken were in the county's textile industry.
During WW2 they made trucks, not of their design. As with other industry they had to contribute to the war effort for the Empire of Japan. They were not a major player of any sort. As far as President "Brown Clown" extending his "US Apology Tour" I'm sure he is looking for another Nobel Peace Prize before he leaves office. Which can't be soon enough!

Most Toyota vehicles are made right here in Good Ole USA, especially 4Runners (I own one) and Trucks. It seems all the US Automakers are the ones outsourcing importing. Most all US Automaker plants are located in Heavy UAW states. Most all Toyota plants are located in "Right to Work" states. 

I also prefer to "Buy American" However, I am no fool and recognize QUALITY when I see it. US automakers do not want to see their vehicles go 300,000 miles plus. They want the customer back as soon as possible. I remember when I first started driving a consumer would avoid buying any vehicle with close to 100,000 miles on it. Today that number is a non-factor in Toyota, Honda and Nissan.
I still love my big honkin American diesel pickup but also feel confident when I get behind the wheel of my Yota. 218,000 and "Runs like a scalded dog"

Toyota nor Ford has never gotten any sort of Bail Out.


----------



## hifu

Yup, love hearing about the good ole days Garbo. Busted my cherry on the Frisco pier and never looked back. Thought it looked like a Fenwick, old yeller, there was one up at the antique shop last year for sale by Capt Franks. Yup, I fished with a few of them fellows, got rods built by a few, and always perked my ears up when some of em spoke........thanks fer the info


----------



## Garboman

DaBig2na said:


> Toyota has only been in in existence for about 70 years.. Their roots if I am not mistaken were in the county's textile industry.
> During WW2 they made trucks, not of their design. As with other industry they had to contribute to the war effort for the Empire of Japan. They were not a major player of any sort. As far as President "Brown Clown" extending his "US Apology Tour" I'm sure he is looking for another Nobel Peace Prize before he leaves office. Which can't be soon enough!
> 
> Most Toyota vehicles are made right here in Good Ole USA, especially 4Runners (I own one) and Trucks. It seems all the US Automakers are the ones outsourcing importing. Most all US Automaker plants are located in Heavy UAW states. Most all Toyota plants are located in "Right to Work" states.
> 
> I also prefer to "Buy American" However, I am no fool and recognize QUALITY when I see it. US automakers do not want to see their vehicles go 300,000 miles plus. They want the customer back as soon as possible. I remember when I first started driving a consumer would avoid buying any vehicle with close to 100,000 miles on it. Today that number is a non-factor in Toyota, Honda and Nissan.
> I still love my big honkin American diesel pickup but also feel confident when I get behind the wheel of my Yota. 218,000 and "Runs like a scalded dog"
> 
> Toyota nor Ford has never gotten any sort of Bail Out.


Tuna, saw an expose on Bloomberg.com this morning about Takata.

Toyota has an active recall for defective air-bags in some 4 Runners, perhaps you should check your VIN

Toyota, Honda, Nissan 37 million mostly Japanese vehicles affected, some VW's and Audis also.

Takata uses unstable ammonium nitrate as the propellant for their air-bags and evidently after a period of years the moisture builds up and can detonate the air-bag at unsafe levels, 5-6 Americans have been killed by metal shrapnel, one or two airbags exploded on their own without an accident triggering detonation.

Ford put Takata's in some of their smaller cars also, so it is just not the Japanese killing American consumers at the moment.

Evidently Takata will go out of business due to this and a few more Americans are going to be killed and injured, Takata removed some Engineers in at their Moses Lake Laboratory who expressed concern about the unstable propellant in 2000-2005

Some of the air bags are being replaced under recall with other Takata airbags that have the same ammonium nitrate propellant but are expected to last only 5-6 years before they need replacement or can go off....

Just another reason to ride a Harley.


----------



## Garboman

Garboman said:


> Tuna, saw an expose on Bloomberg.com this morning about Takata.
> 
> Toyota has an active recall for defective air-bags in some 4 Runners, perhaps you should check your VIN
> 
> Toyota, Honda, Nissan 37 million mostly Japanese vehicles affected, some VW's and Audis also.
> 
> Takata uses unstable ammonium nitrate as the propellant for their air-bags and evidently after a period of years the moisture builds up and can detonate the air-bag at unsafe levels, 5-6 Americans have been killed by metal shrapnel, one or two airbags exploded on their own without an accident triggering detonation.
> 
> Ford put Takata's in some of their smaller cars also, so it is just not the Japanese killing American consumers at the moment.
> 
> Evidently Takata will go out of business due to this and a few more Americans are going to be killed and injured, Takata removed some Engineers in at their Moses Lake Laboratory who expressed concern about the unstable propellant in 2000-2005
> 
> Some of the air bags are being replaced under recall with other Takata airbags that have the same ammonium nitrate propellant but are expected to last only 5-6 years before they need replacement or can go off....
> 
> Just another reason to ride a Harley.


Now GM has been included in the Takata recall, just updated.

Just another reason to ride a Harley.


----------



## DaBig2na

Yeah I know , and I'm sure Takata will be filing for Bankrupcy... 
Dude I ABSOLUTLEY love Harley's , old Indians, and some US made Custom bikes. I used to own a Fatboy myself. After seeing several friends either killed or hurt severally, I decided it was time to let it go. 
It was only a matter of time before one of our "local natives" pulled out in front of me in a 1973 Electra Duece and a quarter. Or ran me over with a Delta 88. They tend to be really distracted with phones and really loud music. I don't care how loud your pipes are. I think I will take my chances with Takata .


----------



## SpeedRacer

Garboman said:


> Tuna, saw an expose on Bloomberg.com this morning about Takata.
> 
> Toyota has an active recall for defective air-bags in some 4 Runners, perhaps you should check your VIN
> 
> Toyota, Honda, Nissan 37 million mostly Japanese vehicles affected, some VW's and Audis also.
> 
> Takata uses unstable ammonium nitrate as the propellant for their air-bags and evidently after a period of years the moisture builds up and can detonate the air-bag at unsafe levels, 5-6 Americans have been killed by metal shrapnel, one or two airbags exploded on their own without an accident triggering detonation.
> 
> Ford put Takata's in some of their smaller cars also, so it is just not the Japanese killing American consumers at the moment.
> 
> Evidently Takata will go out of business due to this and a few more Americans are going to be killed and injured, Takata removed some Engineers in at their Moses Lake Laboratory who expressed concern about the unstable propellant in 2000-2005
> 
> Some of the air bags are being replaced under recall with other Takata airbags that have the same ammonium nitrate propellant but are expected to last only 5-6 years before they need replacement or can go off....
> 
> Just another reason to ride a Harley.


So why does this have to be about "Japanese" killing "Americans"? I understand it's a Japanese company but that comment implies that all Japanese are killing or planning on killing Americans which is not true. 

I understand and appreciate your patriotism. I recently bought a Ram 1500 (switched from a 4 Runner) and very happy. I am a Japanese American and I am an American citizen. I appreciate and thank all that served to help to provide the freedom we live under in the great country of The United States of America. I can understand brand loyalty and American patriotism but I think your comments above is getting close or bordering racism. Not calling you a racist by any means but that's the way some of your comments are coming across. Please read over them and if you don't agree, hey it's a free country, no worries. Just figured I'd say something because I believe a lot of your comments have merit, but the tasteless comments are overshadowing your point. I'm not trying to get into a pissing contest.

Speaking of 4Runners, I loved my 2003. Had a OME lift and it ran great on the road and offroad. I had it for close to 8years. But the first 5 years it was spent up in Jersey and it appears they did not do a good job of washing underneath the car. A lot of the sensors and exhaust was starting to rust or corrode and my mechanic buddy said it might be time to put her to rest. He said, he can fix it all but at about 4 grand but I need to consider where I want to spend that money. I went new and with the Ram because they had the best deals and gave me $7500 for my 4 Runner.  Toyota and Ford and GMC came nowhere near it. The 1500 as far as I know are built in Michigan. They also offered a life time warranty so I figured why not. So far the truck has been great. So far I've not had any issues with it in the sand. It does sit a bit low so I'll most likely install a leveling kit. I'm hoping my due diligence of washing the car after every run on the beach will keep the rust down to a minimum.

I forget what the original question was. Lol.


----------



## Garboman

SpeedRacer said:


> So why does this have to be about "Japanese" killing "Americans"? I understand it's a Japanese company but that comment implies that all Japanese are killing or planning on killing Americans which is not true.
> 
> I understand and appreciate your patriotism. I recently bought a Ram 1500 (switched from a 4 Runner) and very happy. I am a Japanese American and I am an American citizen. I appreciate and thank all that served to help to provide the freedom we live under in the great country of The United States of America. I can understand brand loyalty and American patriotism but I think your comments above is getting close or bordering racism. Not calling you a racist by any means but that's the way some of your comments are coming across. Please read over them and if you don't agree, hey it's a free country, no worries. Just figured I'd say something because I believe a lot of your comments have merit, but the tasteless comments are overshadowing your point. I'm not trying to get into a pissing contest.
> 
> Speaking of 4Runners, I loved my 2003. Had a OME lift and it ran great on the road and offroad. I had it for close to 8years. But the first 5 years it was spent up in Jersey and it appears they did not do a good job of washing underneath the car. A lot of the sensors and exhaust was starting to rust or corrode and my mechanic buddy said it might be time to put her to rest. He said, he can fix it all but at about 4 grand but I need to consider where I want to spend that money. I went new and with the Ram because they had the best deals and gave me $7500 for my 4 Runner.  Toyota and Ford and GMC came nowhere near it. The 1500 as far as I know are built in Michigan. They also offered a life time warranty so I figured why not. So far the truck has been great. So far I've not had any issues with it in the sand. It does sit a bit low so I'll most likely install a leveling kit. I'm hoping my due diligence of washing the car after every run on the beach will keep the rust down to a minimum.
> 
> I forget what the original question was. Lol.


I am part Hawaiian. That is a byproduct of the war in the Pacific.

I have relatives of Japanese ancestry, that is a byproduct of Hawaii.

My Japanese relatives who mostly live in the Hawaiian Islands are just as much part of my family, same as my Anglo/Irish/Scottish relatives scattered across the USA.

I believe one of the most shameful parts of World War II was the Japanese Americans internment at Manzanar.

My posts are more about supporting American Industry rather than that of a foreign country. I believe in supporting American Jobs.

The most decorated unit in World War II was the 442nd Army Regiment which was made up entirely of Japanese Americans, many of whom had families interned at Manzanar, who enlisted to fight the Germans in Europe, I respect them for their actions and for their bravery.

As far as my comments bordering on racist, take them as you wish, my history and what I grew up with every Memorial Day was the memories of those who served and the close friends and loved ones who perished, retaking the Pacific, from the Japanese Military Regime

That war was a long time ago for some people not of my generation, so it is not in their thoughts, for some families too much blood was spilled to let those memories die.


----------



## SpeedRacer

Garboman said:


> I am part Hawaiian. That is a byproduct of the war in the Pacific.
> 
> I have relatives of Japanese ancestry, that is a byproduct of Hawaii.
> 
> My Japanese relatives who mostly live in the Hawaiian Islands are just as much part of my family, same as my Anglo/Irish/Scottish relatives scattered across the USA.
> 
> I believe one of the most shameful parts of World War II was the Japanese Americans internment at Manzanar.
> 
> My posts are more about supporting American Industry rather than that of a foreign country. I believe in supporting American Jobs.
> 
> The most decorated unit in World War II was the 442nd Army Regiment which was made up entirely of Japanese Americans, many of whom had families interned at Manzanar, who enlisted to fight the Germans in Europe, I respect them for their actions and for their bravery.
> 
> As far as my comments bordering on racist, take them as you wish, my history and what I grew up with every Memorial Day was the memories of those who served and the close friends and loved ones who perished, retaking the Pacific, from the Japanese Military Regime
> 
> That war was a long time ago for some people not of my generation, so it is not in their thoughts, for some families too much blood was spilled to let those memories die.


I can respect that and I hope you can respect mine. 

For what it's worth, my wife's grand father was stationed in Pearl Harbor while serving in the US Navy when it was attacked. He watched a lot of his friends die that day. He was lucky to have survived. He could have treated me with hate but he welcomed me with open arms. He ultimately treated me like one of his own. I guess he knew I had nothing to do with what he experienced.

Best of luck to you and your family Garboman. Tight lines.


----------



## John Smith_inFL

and I originally said - - - 
*"when my '96 Jeep XJ 4.0 finally goes toes up with no chance of recovery,
I have my eyes set on a 4-Runner 4x4 - - - just don't know what would be
some of the "better years" to consider ..... in all buggies, some years are better than others."*

well, the Jeep is dying a slow death, I have sold my home and will have some extra cash now to
trade in the Jeep and purchase another buggy !!!! I'm liking the idea of 4-Runner with the 
4x4 manual shifter instead of the button. (just something else that could break).
*Does the gallery still lean towards the mid to late 90s for a good 4-Runner ???*
my budget for a new 4x4 is around $15k.


and B/T/W - - - I am on my 3rd DELL laptop and they ARE made in CHINA !!!


okay fellas - let's get back on topic here !!! 4x4 vehicles in a FISHING forum !!


----------



## River

Barefoot Johnny ..... stick with the XJ's ..... they ain't broke till the bodys bent, parts are cheap and available ..... you can buy 3 good ones for 15 grand .... River


----------



## liljoe

Garbo,seeing this post made me get up and look at an old Fenwick stored in my garage. Old school for sure-it's a Fenwick model SU1386 one piece and signed " Custom made by Giner '76 " maybe you might know him...tight lines, liljoedafishho


----------



## John Smith_inFL

LOL River - just put a $230 alternator on the XJ yesterday.
now, almost EVERYTHING on it has been replaced within the past two years.
so, may as well keep it I guess - ice cold air with a NEW a/c compressor last month.
and still - it has ZERO RUST !!!!


----------



## hifu

BarefootJohnny said:


> and I originally said - - -
> *"when my '96 Jeep XJ 4.0 finally goes toes up with no chance of recovery,
> I have my eyes set on a 4-Runner 4x4 - - - just don't know what would be
> some of the "better years" to consider ..... in all buggies, some years are better than others."*
> 
> well, the Jeep is dying a slow death, I have sold my home and will have some extra cash now to
> trade in the Jeep and purchase another buggy !!!! I'm liking the idea of 4-Runner with the
> 4x4 manual shifter instead of the button. (just something else that could break).
> *Does the gallery still lean towards the mid to late 90s for a good 4-Runner ???*
> my budget for a new 4x4 is around $15k.
> 
> 
> and B/T/W - - - I am on my 3rd DELL laptop and they ARE made in CHINA !!!
> 
> 
> okay fellas - let's get back on topic here !!! 4x4 vehicles in a FISHING forum !!


I bOught a new Toyo in 98, thought it was indestructible and never ever worried about gettin stuck. In 07 was moving on a Friday the 13th and was rear ended..totaled. So I went out and bought a 2000. Google IH8mud and them folks know just about anything about Toyo's.


----------



## bbcroaker

ESRob said:


> I'm partial to the mid/late 90's.
> Still had a gear shifter for 4wd, rather than push button, which I personally like. Comfortable, capable vehicles that are well engineered and wood stove reliable.
> My wife now drives a Sequoia, and I'm still knocking around in what was her '96 4Runner with over 305k on it's 6cyl.
> I got rid of my very tired and beat to hell '01 Tundra to keep the Runner.
> And I got rid of a very used, but still reliable '97 Tacoma to get the Tundra. (I still see it around town)
> 
> Here's the Ol Runner on a camping trip to the beach last year. receiver rack full of firewood, and the back full of all my food, gear, labrador, etc...
> 
> 
> As far as buying American, we did it to ourselves when planned obsolescence became a real thing.
> I honestly believe that American auto makers rely on patriotism to compensate for low quality.
> Look at Harley Davidson. Selling archaic engines in their bikes at a premium for years based solely on patriotism.



They better start worrying then, there isn't much patriotism left anymore  and not much US made stuff to buy.Country has gone to hell!


----------

